# Success Stories in FET with just 1 frozen embryo please reply. x



## cherraberra (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi All,

We recently had a BFN on our 1st attempt at IVF - from that cycle we have 1 frozen 5 day blast which we plan to do our 1st FET in September 2012.

Please can anyone advose me if we have a good chance on our only embryo to thaw out and give us a chance? Everyone seems to have had at least 2 or 3 to thaw so we have no idea if we have a good chance with this or not.

many thanks for reading this and please reply if you have any information that can help.

  xx


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

No experience I'm afraid cherraberra but just wanted to say it only takes one  

And good luck


----------



## cherraberra (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you Daisy - Chain, 

i wish you lots of luck with your journey 2.   x


----------



## princess79 (Jan 9, 2010)

Cherraberra.
I can't give you any success stories (yet!) but also hoping to do FET in Sept, with only 1 frostie!
Will keep an eye out for your BFN!
x


----------



## peppa pig (Jun 10, 2011)

think the above is ment to say BFP hun good luck


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

when i had blasts frozen they were still pushing for a SET for me so defrosted them in ones. i think basically u will know on the day and noone can predict that. blasts are strong embryos and the defrost rate is around 70% so u have a really good chance itll survive the thaw!!  if you get it transfered you have the same chance of someone having 2 day 3 embryos put back!!!

FET is far far easier to go through, except when those little beauties come out and are waiting to go back to the mothership....its hell!!!!

Good luck and come on the fet cycle buddies thread


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

A friend of a friend had one frostie left and she now has identical twin girls  . If you think about it, every single embryo has just as much chance as any others to be the one that makes your baby. Good luck xx
Our DS2 was also from our first FET after a failed IVF


----------



## fat_cassy (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi, In New Zealand they really push for single transfer.

I have not had success myself yet (implantation issues) but I belong to an IVF support group and currently there are 7 women pregnant and they all did Single transfer FET.

It can have great success, I wish you all the best


----------



## cherraberra (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi All who replied,

Thank you so much for taking the time to respond. You have all increased my hope and we are     that this is our time - good luck to all of you in your journey's.

And thanks Peppa pig - i think so too. xx

Lots of    and    from cherraberra. xx


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

I am hoping to have an unmedicated FET next week. I will be putting one frostie back as we do not want to risk twins with 2 LOs already  
I had a 10 day scan on monday and all is as it should be in there so now I just have to pee on sticks and wait for my LH surge. I am thinking that will happen tomorrow and then we can book our flights back to the UK for a week later! Such exciting and nervous times  . Good luck with your FET xx


----------



## princess79 (Jan 9, 2010)

Oooops!! Just re-read back.... Of course I meant BFP!!!! Doh!
Had 1st scan today and next one booked for 12th with a FET booked for 19th....  Yey ! This is soooo much easier than the fresh cycle 
X


----------



## yaksley (Apr 11, 2012)

My partner and I had a failed IVF back in May, and were feeling quite hopeless about the success of FET as we also only had
1 frostie.

We found the frozen cycle much easier and much less stressful ... we got a BFP!!!
We were told the success of thawing is over 90%

It certainly only takes one!!
Good luck!


----------



## cherraberra (Sep 18, 2011)

Haha thanks Princess79, and way to go! i hope the less stress helps you get a BFP!!! I'm getting excited - i think we start our cycle on the 26th Sept - I send you lots of    xx

To Yaksley - Wow now that is the kind of story i want to hear!!! Did you do anything different to help you get a BFP? I hope our frostie is the one waiting for us. Congrats to you  . xx

Can anyone tell me what is to expect in a FET cycle? I will be having it medicated as i have very irregular cycles. Would love to know what to expect as my doctors only tell us things at the time and never in advance. 

Thanks from Cherraberra. xx


----------



## sugarsweet (Dec 27, 2011)

hi hun i two have had a failed ivf first one i hav one hatching blast and i'm due to start fet on the 27th of september i'm so scared as  some lady's on here have said hatching blast may not be so good after all   x


----------



## still a mum (Jul 31, 2010)

hi hun, on my med cycle of fet i had to inject for 2 mths before hand in my thigh. i think this is due to my pcos thou as others r different. they wait for your lining to get 2 right thickness with tablets then book u in for the transfer proving they survive the thaw. there was 3 ladies doing fet with 1 frozen embryo at the same time as me. i had 2 frozen. only 1 of mine survived the thaw but i didnt fall pregnant and yet 2 of the other ladies with 1 embryo fell pregnant and now have babies so it really is the luck of the draw. good luck hun and stay positive x


----------



## sugarsweet (Dec 27, 2011)

hi hun ae you on fet cycle buddies ? thought w could be cycle buddies if you want as we are both doing are first fet after are first faild ivf   its nice to have some one to share it with x


----------



## divegirl99 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi guys,

I'm just about to start my first FET following a failed ICSI.  It's nice to find success stories and it makes me feel more positive.

xx


----------



## Linzxxxx (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi guys

Thought i would join you all in this one!!

We had a failed DE fresh cycle and 4 frozen embryos. The first grade 2 early blast thawed perfect, but we got a BFN.
Our 2nd n 3rd frosties were a hatching blast that failed the thaw, and an early blast that ended in a BFN.
We now have 1 grade 2 blast. Weve since had chicago tests and found that i have immune issues. Im currently doing a medicated cycle which involves intralipids x 2, steriods, asprin, clexane, and all the other drugs u have for FET. Im panicking that we could have spent all this time n money on the immune drugs, and our last little beauty may not even thaw!! BUT, its the luck of the draw and it DOES only take 1
Im on CD5 and should be having FET on the 21st or 24th if anyone wants to be cycle buddies??
Good luck everyone on this rollercoaster ride. It IS gotta happen for us all very soon xxxxxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi,

I am in the same boat-have one little lonely blast frosty left which we are thawing next month, start DR next week for medicated cycle. I am terrifed that DH and I are spending over £1,000 on this TX and our blast might not even thaw   BUT we have to try as our last FET did result in a BFP even though it was a chemical pregnancy.

I   that we all get the thaw we long for and a BFP to follow it      

xxx


----------



## Linzxxxx (Mar 9, 2008)

Ditto faithope, good luck with the thaw. Its worth trying to thaw it than paying 1000s for a fresh go, when our little frosties could be the ones xxxxxxx


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Linzxxxx, Think you was cycling round same time as me last time (April/May)? I start down regging the week after you so will share 1w of the dreaded 2ww.

x


----------



## Linzxxxx (Mar 9, 2008)

Hiya lynz 
I think ive cycled with everyone on here at least once lol

Hopefully this is the one for us.... keep in touch lynz n i wish you loads n loads of luck xxxxx


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

Well I had one very healthy frostie put back in yesterday on an unmedicated cycle. Let's hope that it is another success story to give you hope!


----------



## Linzxxxx (Mar 9, 2008)

Good luck han  xxxxx


----------



## JJ Mum (Mar 5, 2012)

Cheraberra we start at nearly the same time then, my period is due 21st Sept, after  my first  fresh cycle resulted in a bfn in July.  I also have one lonely frostie , and worried about the defrost part. My clinic said this week, that they quote 10 percent chance of not surviving the thaw.

Been practicing the OPK tests over the last cycle as new to me, and got my surge on cd13 so all hopefully good for a natural cycle (they need a weekday surge, or ET falls on weekend , and so cycle will be canceled! and moved to the next month...arghhh.

Good luck to you all,  Esp Han now in your 2WW already, much quicker this FET!  wow


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks for good luck wishes 
We were told around 15% chance of not surviving thawing but every cell was still intact (about 120 apparently) and it had started hatching :0). I'm going mad already though. Every day is definitely twice as long as normal!!!!


----------

